# Brány noci



## aedude94

Ahoj! co znamená adjektivům braný? Mám větu od pisničce (from a song?), je to : 

"Braný noci, vrány křídly leští háv, noc je symfonie a hvězdy střepy z krás."

nerozumím tuhle větu, tak jestli mi někdo může pomoct, diky!! haha. tak, čau! taky, prosím "correct" moje chyby! děkuju


----------



## Jana337

braný - (being) taken

But it should be "brány", gates. 

_Gates of the night, crows are polishing a garb with their wings, the night is a symphony and stars are fragments of beauty._

Great that you want to understandt the lyrics but I wouldn't use them as my main learning material. 



> Ahoj! Co znamená adjektivum/přídavné jméno braný? Mám větu od pisničce z písničky (from a song?), je to :
> 
> "Braný noci, vrány křídly leští háv, noc je symfonie a hvězdy střepy z krás."
> 
> Nerozumím tuhle větu té větě (dative!), tak jestli mi někdo může pomoct, diky!! haha. tak, čau! Taky, prosím, "correct" opravte moje chyby! děkuju


----------



## aedude94

Dekuju pekne!!!!


----------



## gabbiano

Já myslím, že texty písniček hóódně pomůžou! Chce to poslouchat, poslouchat, překládat si a ptát se.


----------



## slavic_one

gabbiano said:


> Já myslím, že texty písniček hóódně pomůžou! Chce to poslouchat, poslouchat, překládat si a ptát se.



Ja jsem někde už dřiv napsál že přes písni se může hodně toho naučit!


----------

